
Web 2.0 = web app + 2 founders + 0 revenue - dshah
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/web-20-web-app-.html
======
DonDodge
Paul, I agree that this is the definition of Google at 6 months, or any
startup for that matter. This was an attempt at snarky humor.

My larger point is that advertising is one model for new startups...but not
the only model. Advertising is effective when you have a large, targeted
audience, with a willingness to buy/explore ads. Some audiences are too small,
or so diverse and random that ads will not work.

There are other revenue models that will work.

Don

~~~
ahsonwardak
Advertising is one model for web startups and the monetization of Web 2.0
apps., but there indeed others:

 _subscriptions for premium services_ subscriptions for access _selling to web
giant, like Google, etc._ advertising through alliances and referrals, beyond
simple adsense

I'll ask the community to add more.

------
pg
= Google at 6 months.

~~~
blader
But Google is a a pretty extreme outlier. On average the description is pretty
much spot on.

------
trekker7
I think this is true of startups in general... most startups fail right? The
reason why people pick on Web 2.0 in particular is because (a) it's the
current trend and (b) it's a lot easier to launch a website than sell
enterprise software packaged as CDs, so there may be a lot more Web 2.0
startups out there.

